# food / treats



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i noticed someone had said dogs can't eat grapes, once again something i didnt know,(not that i given grapes only chicken so far )i would be really grateful if someone would put a list on here of food / treats that i shouldnt give flossy, i would hate to give her something that could make her ill, thanks paula x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, the list I have on our wall is:

chocolate
onions
garlic
grapes
raisins (sultanas, currants etc)

Here is a link to another forum with a much bigger, more detailed list!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/4354-toxic-dogs.html


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello

I was the one who said no grapes and our puppy trainer said to not feed anything with pips so you can give your puppy/dog an apple but make sure you cut out the pips first as they are toxic! Louise has covered the rest that I know  Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Whilst I understand that pips may be toxic, I think that to worry too much about them may be a slight overreaction. I'd not heard this and I've occassionally given my dogs apple cores and never had a problem.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Whilst I understand that pips may be toxic, I think that to worry too much about them may be a slight overreaction. I'd not heard this and I've occassionally given my dogs apple cores and never had a problem.


Yeah, I think it's that they contain cyanide (like most fruit pips and cherry stones and the like). But given that cyanide is poisonous to humans and we've all swallowed the odd cherry stone as kids, I think its only in huge quantities. 

And then there's the fact that liver cake recipes always contain garlic - is it just raw garlic that is the problem or is this a 'okay in moderation' thing too? I have no idea!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

great thanks for advice i will copy the list of foods and pin it up x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I panicked today when my son gave Eddie an apple core, but he spat out the pips! He loves apple and I caught him walking around with a bunch of bananas in his mouth the other day


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My 2 love grapes !!
When I eat them they drool next to me. 
My last dog used to wait for an apple core as well - surely moderation is the key !
At the moment we have cherries falling into our garden from next door so I'm afraid a few of them are being swallowed, I do go out and sweep up as many as I can - OMG what a bad, irresponsible owner I must be !!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I gave Rosie my pear core today and she is still alive!

My old dog always got my apple cores and she lived till she was 17.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just found this factsheet on a labrador rescue site, which is quite helpful in terms of the 'everythign in moderation' argument (although I don't think that we really needed to be told that dogs shouldn't ingest perm solution, did we?). Also, remember that some of our dogs are about a third of the size of labradors so they will get sicker on much smaller amounts of things.

http://www.labrador-rescue.com/downloads/veterinary_help_sheet_4_2010_03.pdf


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta gets my aple cores all the time. she had also when a puppy (when we were still counting her age in weeks rather than months) ate a box of malteasers and a bag of chocolet coins (pealing the foil of them lol) she had the skits but no lasting effect. 

garic im still not sure about as alot of recapes for dogs include garlic. and it is even advized that for fussy dogs to add a little garlic to their dinner.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a site I found interesting from the U.S. It also lists the reasons WHY the foods should be avoided: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659&aid=1030 

With that said, we've given our lab apple cores for years,with no ill effects. We're more careful with our little ones (poodle and cockapoo). I think most labs have cast iron stomachs!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

God I've been poisoning my dogs for years.

Dogs eat the wind fall apples from our apple tree and I give them the cores.
I use garlic when I cook liver for treats.
Christmas day treat, the skin of the turkey.
Poppy has a sneaky drink of my tea if I'm not careful.
Have been known to feed them raw eggs.
And probably a lot more off the list.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it's a matter of moderation for some of them. An apple core obviously does no harm at all - if you fed a bowl of apple pips then it might. And garlic is in a lot of doggie recipes, as are raw eggs. But you'll never see onions in a canine recipe and we'd never give chocolate to a dog.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i know dogs can't have chocolate but what is the reason


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The theobromine in it is toxic to dogs. This is a similar compound to caffeine. 1 oz per 9 pounds of body weight of really dark chocolate is a toxic level, much more for lighter chocolate.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Years ago the kids would feed the dogs chocolate, I knew at the time it was bad for dogs, and told the kids off, but really didn't know how toxic. Lucky the dogs survived


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Have been known to feed them raw eggs.
> .


I read something recently that said that the white of the egg contains the toxin (avidin) but the yolk contains something which helps counterbalance it. So, a whole raw egg is fine, but the white on its own is bad for them.

I can't find anything to back that 'counterbalance' thing up now, so it might not be right, but it certainly looks like it is the white of the egg that is the problem - you shouldn't just feed them egg whites, and, as with everything, don't feed them whole eggs too often.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter loves my apple and pear cores!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My dogs have the odd chocolate, they can hear the rustle of a wrapper from the next room !!
When Rascal was little he stole a box of maltesers and managed to chew a corner off and eat a few before we discovered him !
Seriously tho a friends dog collapsed and died after eating a tub of cocoa powder they had left on the side while they were out.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

when we had dogs when i was a kid they always had chocolate and no harm was done but i can't remember there being anything about not giving dogs choc then, mind you that was a few years ago that i was a kid


----------

